
List of Blogs that brings out the Hacker in You - dprophecyguy
Hey Hackers,
This is Vijay, I am a junior developer from India and I have visited Hacker News regularly and often time I have found some blogs&#x2F;websites that are purely Gem.<p>[Build your Own text Editor] (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;viewsourcecode.org&#x2F;snaptoken&#x2F;kilo&#x2F;index.html)
[Beej&#x27;s Bit Bucket] (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beej.us&#x2F;blog&#x2F;)
[JS Functional Programming] (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactivex.io&#x2F;learnrx&#x2F;)
[Economics] (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.core-econ.org&#x2F;the-economy&#x2F;book&#x2F;text&#x2F;0-3-contents.html)
[Interactive Introduction To Quantum Computing] (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;davidbkemp.github.io&#x2F;QuantumComputingArticle&#x2F;)
[Front End Handbook 2018] (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gitbook.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;frontendmasters&#x2F;front-end-developer-handbook-2018&#x2F;details)<p>The purpose of this post is to gather all the best blogs that all you Hackers knows about, no matter what it is. 
It might be something related to ML, related to Entrepreneurship, Computer Science, DS or anything. The objective is to organize a list of blogs that we should visit and start Hacking on it in our Free time.<p>Some factors that I am including while listing the blogs.
1. The blog should be Hacky by nature. (Means it should have things that can be applied rather than theories. We should learn by doing not by reading)
2. Some exception can be made for Blogs that purely talk but I think as a person posting that blog you should also be responsible for the quality of that blog. For example Essays of Paul Graham can surely make this list. (The idea behind is it should appreciate the Hacker in you)
3. Limit the number of resources you are posting. Take a look at the list if its already there don&#x27;t put it again.
4. It could be an interactive website&#x2F;an online MOOC that you can follow through. (Limit the MOOCs that are pretty common for example fast.ai, Andrew NG&#x27;s course)
======
dprophecyguy
[Build your Own text Editor]
([https://viewsourcecode.org/snaptoken/kilo/index.html](https://viewsourcecode.org/snaptoken/kilo/index.html))

[Beej's Bit Bucket] ([http://beej.us/blog/](http://beej.us/blog/))

[JS Functional Programming]
([http://reactivex.io/learnrx/](http://reactivex.io/learnrx/))

[Economics] ([http://www.core-econ.org/the-
economy/book/text/0-3-contents....](http://www.core-econ.org/the-
economy/book/text/0-3-contents.html))

[Interactive Introduction To Quantum Computing]
([http://davidbkemp.github.io/QuantumComputingArticle/](http://davidbkemp.github.io/QuantumComputingArticle/))

[Front End Handbook 2018]
([https://www.gitbook.com/book/frontendmasters/front-end-
devel...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/frontendmasters/front-end-developer-
handbook-2018/details))

------
joefarish
Hak5 - [https://www.hak5.org](https://www.hak5.org)

------
sukhadatkeereo
Hackaday ([https://hackaday.com](https://hackaday.com)) Make
([https://makezine.com/projects/](https://makezine.com/projects/))

